

No Obligation for the 1% to Give Because Nothing Was Taken - holograham
http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrybinswanger/2013/09/17/give-back-yes-its-time-for-the-99-to-give-back-to-the-1/

======
pm24601
How about what was received?

Police protection, employee education, etc. If the 1% dislike contributing to
society - they should leave.... But then who will:

* shampoo their hair, * fix their airplanes, * build their 60th house, * worship at their feet

~~~
holograham
The point that the article was trying to make is that in a capitalist economy,
the people who make money only make it by provided a valued good or service
(criminals obviously not included here). We point at the 1% with their cash
hoards but they only received that cash by selling something in a voluntary
transaction that benefited both parties.

E.g. I sell you a coke and get a dollar. You now have a coke and I have a
dollar. No one complains that you should share that coke but bc I made a
dollar (or several million dollars from selling millions of cokes) I am
vilified for not "giving back to the community". The reality is I have already
given back to the community -- millions of cokes! I provided a good or service
that benefited the community! People like Cokes!

Now the author makes a hyperbolic point about them not paying any taxes or
giving them congressional medals of honor which I take as humor.

I agree that the rich should pay taxes to pay for "Police protection, employee
education, etc." I suspect most people believe this as well.

~~~
pm24601
No, the rich in many cases (but not all) rigged the rules so that they could
legal steal from the rest of society.

Twas true in the Gilded Age (1880-1900s) which is why Teddy Roosevelt busted
up the monopolies.

Twas true during the S & L crisis.

Read [http://4closurefraud.org/](http://4closurefraud.org/) to understand how
the banks are stealing, getting rich and not having to pay a penalty.

